# deer processing questions



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i was thinking of having a little link sausage made, and a fair amount ground into burger meat... anyone know the prices at cajun specialty meats? any other suggestions in the pensacola area?

thanks.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

I know its not exactly IN the P'cola area, but if you're willing to drive over to Robertsdale, AL, then it'll be WELL WORTH your time. Go to Farm Fresh Meats in downtown Robertsdale. Their sausage is great (cajun & regular smoked). And, they not only have regular ground burger, but also ground bacon burger...its Awesome! Also many other things...snack stix are good too. I can give you the # if you need it.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry I can't help with Pensacola. The only person I've gotten meat back from is Lee's. I just tried a new guy in milton "Wild game Processing" with my last one and haven't gotten the meat back yet, he said it'll be about a week. If anyone has the number to the place in Robertsdale I'd like to have it. As a matter of fact for those on here that have went to several different processors it'd be nice if one of you could put together an informative list of all the processors you've been to and what you rate them. Thanks

Take care. Kenny


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Cajun Specialties isn't cheap - but their italian sausage and burger are the best. I just finished eating a bambi burger mixed with a little pork and their cajun seasoning - and man oh man - it was da bomb. Don't have a price list, but it's like $1.75/lb for the burger I think, the sausage depends on what kind. Whatever - it's definitely worth it.

Ed


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic9577-42-1.aspx


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

where is lee's and does anyone know how much they charge for various sausage and for burger meat?


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Just got my meat back from Cajun Spec. and it is good but pricey as stated before.They processed 2 shoulders and 4 deboned hams into sausage and bacon and chesse hambugers which are both as good as it gets.The total was 185.00 and the guy in front of me had a bill for 2 Illnois deer which came to 395.00. Pricey but great and don't be in a hurry either.


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Lee's is in Milton past Milton High School down about a mile on left.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I took some meat (about a deer and a half)to LEE's and had it made in to patty sausage and cube steak. They charged me (I think .80 a pound). It was about 52.oo . So far i have no complaints and I had it back in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got about 5 or 6 shoulders and about 6-7 back straps at cajun specialties and aint heard from them yet!!!! Were supose to be done by the 2nd week in January....I ain't in no hurry cause i have about 7 in the freezer and 1 in a cooler that I might take to cajun also if I don't get enough sausage...I think they are about 1.50 a lb but everyone who uses them says they are excellent so it'll be worth the wait....:letsdrink


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

I live in Milton, but I dont really care for Lees. Hes a nice fellow but I think some of the meat stays out, off of ice too long. Meat doesnt come back very tasty, although Ive kept it cold and well rinsed. My two cents. -j


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

I dropped some meat off the Cajun Specialty on the 21st of Jan. I haven't recieved it back yet but on that same hunting trip, we had some sausage from there and I swore to take my deer there if I got one. Well I did and from the taste of it, it's worth the wait. I'll let you know how everything turns out. I went overboard with stuffed backstrap (shrimp,crab,crawfish) 2 types of sausage, 2 types of burgers and whatever else I could find on the menu.


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

Cajun Sp does an awesome job but damn expensive..Took 2 Illinois deer there, got sausage, hamburger etc made up.. Was like 400 bucks!


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

Unfortunately, I had 2 deer processed there last year and was not impressed at all. We went all out and the only item that I truely liked was the stuffed backstrap roasts. 

I have some if you would like to try man. Just PM me Will. Everyone is right about their price though.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Took 6 hams/shoulders and backstraps to Lees and had link sausage made up it was bout 85 buck, damn fine tasting. Just took another one to have hamburger meat done up, think its about 80cent lb. havnt got it back yet.


----------



## BILLY3 (Dec 12, 2007)

I've used several different processors in the area and I go back to Oakes in Chumuckla. I might be biased but I feel very comfortable knowing Kenneth and Buddy are preparing my venison. I have been taking the majority of the meat to them since they opened back in 2002. I do know them personally and I guess its a trust factor...with me at least. I did try some of the snack stix from the place over in Robertsdale today and it was pretty good. That is my first time tasting anything from there. I guess its up to the individual whom they like. I do know at Oakes the cost for sausage is around $1.80 a pound. Of course like the rest of the processors Oakes cuts steaks also and thier thick rind on bacon is good also. Everyone have a great day!:usaflag


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *HeartofDixie (2/3/2008)*I know its not exactly IN the P'cola area, but if you're willing to drive over to Robertsdale, AL, then it'll be WELL WORTH your time. Go to Farm Fresh Meats in downtown Robertsdale. Their sausage is great (cajun & regular smoked). And, they not only have regular ground burger, but also ground bacon burger...its Awesome! Also many other things...snack stix are good too. I can give you the # if you need it.


Ditto, they do all of the sausage for Beullah Sausage Fest.


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Farm Fresh on Hwy 59 Robertsdale

Phone # 251-947-7385


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for all the help guys! mike peacher convinced me to take it all to oaks in chumuckla. they seemed like good people when i dropped off. they said it would only be about a week to get it back. 

justin, check your pms.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i jsut picked up up the meat from oakes in chumuckla. WOW! prices were great, and the cajun sausage is just amazing. thats all ive tried so far. i also got burger meat, and mild sausage. but, just from cooking a little bit of the cajun sausage, i will recomend oakes meat processing to everyone i know. very friendly, only took about a week. to say the least, i was very pleased!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got my meat back from Cajun Specialties after they had it over a month...It looks great but I took them 6 or 7 backstraps and got back 4 stuffed straps about 8 inches long!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead What the HEY!!! I will be calling Monday (my mother picked it up so I didn't know until I got it tonight) I had tons of link sausage and they do wrap it beautifully (vacuum seal) so I guess they ground up my backstraps!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I take several deer a year to Oakes and they really do an awesome job. If you tell themto vacuum pack the meat it make's all the difference in the freezer life, and it is only a little extra money.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

I took a deer early this bow season to cajun meats.It took them 6 weeks, sausage was great however i did get a large vacume sealed bag of hair,blood and other nastiness.


----------

